# Allergic reaction??? Help.



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay. I am freaking out here!!
Lila's muzzle has just become so swollen! It's all red and she keeps rubbing it on the floor. 
I called the vet and he said give her 1/2 tsp of benadryl every 4 hours, but if it doesn't look better to take her to the ER vet.
I gave her the benadryl and it looks like it may have went down a bit. She acting fine, but looks horrible.
What could it have been??? They haven't been outside today. It's way to hot. I don't think she was bit by anything because she has been by my side nearly all day.
Could it have been the Nupro?? 
It seems like it may have happened a while after I gave her the Nupro. I gave her the Nupro at 4:00 and I noticed the swelling around 6:15 - 6:30. 
She had been on the Nupro for 20 days now, would she now have an allergic reaction to it?? I read that some dogs though rare can be allergic to the bee pollen in the nupro.
You would think she would have had a reaction the first time I gave it to her though.
Does anyone know??

This is a pic of what it looks like. Notice the sides of her mouth are swollen too!

















It actually looks much worse then the pics show.

I just looked at her and the redness is going away.
She is still swollen though, but not as bad.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I wouldn't think it would be the nupro after 20 days. She must have gotten into something on the floor or possibly stung by something in the house (an ant maybe?). Benadryl works wonders!! I hope she is better soon!


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

It definitely looks like an allergy, but I agree that it's unlikely from the Nupro after being on it for that long with no problems. Maybe a little spider got her? I don't know, but I would be freaking out just like you are! I'm glad the benadryl is working for her. By tomorrow, she'll probably be completely back to normal


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

It could certainly be the Nupro.

Allergic reactions often don't kick in til you have had a number of exposures to the allergen. I had a cat for 17 years but it was only in year 10 that I became severely allergic to her.

google - "allergic reaction first exposure" I came up with this 

"While first-time exposure may only produce a mild reaction, repeated exposures may lead to more serious reactions. Once a person has had an allergic reaction (is sensitized), even a very limited exposure to a very small amount of allergen can trigger a severe reaction.

Allergic reactions can be mild or serious. They can be confined to a small area of the body or may affect the entire body.

Most severe allergic reactions occur within seconds or minutes after exposure to the allergen. However, some reactions can occur after several hours, particularly if the allergen causes a reaction after it has been ingested. In very rare cases, reactions develop after 24 hours."

I would talk to the vet again and mention that she had eaten Nupro beforehand - you don't want this happening again. 

Hope all is better now!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

O Poor Lila, a first allergic reaction to something is scary, I know, I went through it last year, one day it started and we found out I am allergic to many things that I have been eating my whole life, its crazy but Doc said as most grow out of allergies there are few who grow into them, and it is possible it could be the Nupro, she may have a low level alergy to it and the more she has the more allergin builds up, causing her to show signs of a reaction, it happens to me all the time....but if it isn't that you'll just have to observe everything it is kind of like a weed this and that process. 

I hope she feels better soon, poor thing looks so uncomfortable.Keep us posted


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhhh no my favourite girl that looks so uncomfortable for her hope shes ok my poor girl awwww lisa keep me posted on her plz i will check in when i get back xx


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

cajunmom said:


> O Poor Lila, a first allergic reaction to something is scary, I know, I went through it last year, one day it started and we found out I am allergic to many things that I have been eating my whole life, its crazy but Doc said as most grow out of allergies there are few who grow into them, and it is possible it could be the Nupro, she may have a low level alergy to it and the more she has the more allergin builds up, causing her to show signs of a reaction, it happens to me all the time....but if it isn't that you'll just have to observe everything it is kind of like a weed this and that process.
> 
> I hope she feels better soon, poor thing looks so uncomfortable.Keep us posted


Me as well,i now have a food allergy,and i'm over 50,can't eat soo many things,one day i was fine the next suffering,had it for years now.
Michele:foxes15:


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry hun, that is scary. Poor Lila! How's she doing today?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Lila. How is she today? Bella and I send hugs to Lila for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How scary!! I doubt that it was the Nupro. After 20 days seems unlikely. But just to be safe I wouldn't give it to her anymore. My guess is that she got into something... maybe a bug bit her, etc. That looks like a localized reaction. If she was allergic to Nupro, my guess is that she would have hives on her body or some other type of body reaction, not just the red muzzle. I hope the benadryl helps!! Poor baby!!! Keep us posted.

Brodysmom


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

How is Lila today? I hope she is feeling better


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your comforting comments and help. I appreciate it more then you know.

Lila's swelling went completely down overnight.
The first dose of the benadryl took it down, but she was still swollen and a bit red. After the second dose it got even better, and by morning she was fine. Thank God!
I feel a bit embarrassed. Did I over react? I just freak when something happens to my chi's. I mean it's not like they can say "Hey mom, I don't feel good" or "I can't breath, my throat is closing up." 
Anyways the benadryl did the trick. I will make sure I always have it on hand. I went through this with Lila about a month or so ago. I notice the top of her nose was swollen a little bit. I gave her the benadryl right away and took her to the vet. There is an old thread here somewhere that I posted about that. 

Thanks again everyone!!



Brodysmom said:


> How scary!! I doubt that it was the Nupro. After 20 days seems unlikely. But just to be safe I wouldn't give it to her anymore. My guess is that she got into something... maybe a bug bit her, etc. That looks like a localized reaction. If she was allergic to Nupro, my guess is that she would have hives on her body or some other type of body reaction, not just the red muzzle. I hope the benadryl helps!! Poor baby!!! Keep us posted.
> 
> Brodysmom


Hi there Tracy!
Thanks for your help.
I'm finding it hard to believe it's the Nupro too, but I guess it could be from reading what others have posted.
She didn't have a rash(hives) or red swollen ears. It was just her mouth. Maybe something did bite her, but I find it
strange that a month or so ago her nose started to swell. It probably would have swollen up more if I didn't give the benadryl right away. I don't think I caught it in time this time.
Anyways, she is doing so well on the Nupro. Her coat is so shiny and no flakes. It feels thicker too. Really, only after 20 days!!! I love the stuff!
I am going to try it on her again. I will be at my vets office in 2 minutes if anything happens. I pray it doesn't, but I will be ready and watching her like a hawk for any sign of swelling. I'm I crazy to give it to her??


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh that's such great news and a relief Lila is doing better. Can't have anything going wrong with my favorite girl!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

So pleased things are okay it's such a worry.

Jago had an episode like this and we rushed him to the vet as his whole face began to swell quickly. Thankfully he was okay and we never discovered what caused the reaction? Very odd!


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

glad to her Lila is doing better today. Poor baby, I can tell you this I am 34 years old and for 33 years I have been a shrimp lover, would cook it almost ever week, and one day my lips swole, i didn't think much about the shrimp, it would come and go from time to time and sometimes it was all over body thing some times it was just in my face maily my mouth and tounge, then one day it was so bad i had to go to the hospital, well after all tests were done i have a a few things i am allergic to but i am highly allergic to shrimp, i have to carry an epi-pen...Funny how something you can have everyday becomes a hazard,,, 

It is not fun at all, ugg i so want shrimp right now


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Oh that's such great news and a relief Lila is doing better. Can't have anything going wrong with my favorite girl!


Thanks Valerie. Your favorite girl is doing good! What a scary thing to go through. I'm glad it seems to be over.
Give Faith & Dakota BIG hugs for me!



Rosiesmum said:


> So pleased things are okay it's such a worry.
> 
> Jago had an episode like this and we rushed him to the vet as his whole face began to swell quickly. Thankfully he was okay and we never discovered what caused the reaction? Very odd!


I'm glad Jago recovered quickly. That is so strange and a bit scary since you don't know what it was that set it off. 

That's like me. I am not sure what it was. Everything has been the same with her, and then all of a sudden I'm looking at my baby's face, and she all swollen. The only thing I could think of was the Nupro and that's just because it has bee pollen in it, and I know that people are allergic, so why not dogs. I looked on the web and found that some dogs can be allergic all though it is rare. 
I guess will see how it goes. Really, it could have been anything.:foxes15:

Thanks again Barbara!!



cajunmom said:


> glad to her Lila is doing better today. Poor baby, I can tell you this I am 34 years old and for 33 years I have been a shrimp lover, would cook it almost ever week, and one day my lips swole, i didn't think much about the shrimp, it would come and go from time to time and sometimes it was all over body thing some times it was just in my face maily my mouth and tounge, then one day it was so bad i had to go to the hospital, well after all tests were done i have a a few things i am allergic to but i am highly allergic to shrimp, i have to carry an epi-pen...Funny how something you can have everyday becomes a hazard,,,
> 
> It is not fun at all, ugg i so want shrimp right now


I love shrimp too! I eat it at least once a week sometimes more. I would hate it if I became allergic to shrimp. I feel bad for you, because I know you must really miss eating it.

It's so weird how we can develop an allergy to something that we have been eating our whole life. I wonder why it happens??
It is a pretty scary thing though. I mean one day your eating shrimp and the next day you eat it, you almost die because of it!

Thank you for all your help and reassuring comments!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Lisa...I just saw this post.....How is Lila now?...Please give her big hug from us...


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

You didn't over react. These little ones can go down so fast, my motto is definitely better safe than sorry! Glad to hear all is well today!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

N*T*M*4U said:


> Hi Lisa...I just saw this post.....How is Lila now?...Please give her big hug from us...


She is doing good Moni. She isn't swollen anymore, but still has a little bit of redness. I will definitely give her a big hug! Thanks!



avbjessup said:


> You didn't over react. These little ones can go down so fast, my motto is definitely better safe than sorry! Glad to hear all is well today!!


Thanks Ann. Sometimes I feel like I over react to things when it comes to my chi's. 
My vet probably thinks I'm a nutcase. Lol! I call him in such a panic. It's a good thing he is calm, but then again he sees this sort of thing all day long.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I think allergies can be one of the most scary things going as when we see their little muzzles or faces swell we immediately worry (and rightly so) about their breathing!

Thankfully these things don't happen very often though...phew!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Hi there Tracy!
> Thanks for your help.
> I'm finding it hard to believe it's the Nupro too, but I guess it could be from reading what others have posted.
> She didn't have a rash(hives) or red swollen ears. It was just her mouth. Maybe something did bite her, but I find it
> ...


You could certainly try the Nupro again and like you said, watch her like a hawk. If she has the slightest swelling, then that's probably the culprit! I sure hope it's not the Nupro, but you never know. Let us know the outcome. I'm just so relieved that the benadryl worked.

Benadryl is something we should ALL have on hand!

My frenchie Piper used to have allergic reactions sometimes. We never really isolated the trigger. Once she had hives all over her body and it looked like she had marbles under her skin. It was TERRIBLE. Her eyes swelled shut, etc. I know how SCARY it can be. I'm so glad you were home when it happened and you could get the benadryl on board.

Brodysmom


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

I am glad she is better now  

Could it be some plant/flower inside your house? 

Once my girls run through nettles and had terrible reaction afterwords


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

WOW, I don't know how I missed this... I would say YES, a reaction! I went into anaphylactic shock after finishing a bottle of a prescribed antibiotic... the last pill of a 2 week antibiotic and then I was rushed to the ER and almost died! I had no signs or symptoms I was allergic to it until that last day... they almost had to revive me! 

Yikes, I would say keep her away from that food!!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lisa, how in the heck did I miss this??? Poor baby Lila with the swollen muzzle. Bless her heart. Please let us know how the next meal with nupro goes. I doubt it's that too but nothing surprises me anymore. Poor little angel. Bodies and reactions are weird. Mine is all different now then it used to be. Fun getting old, isn't it??? :foxes15: Big smooch from Auntie Robin and let us know. Hugs to Lila and your other angels and yourself!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay so she had the reaction Wednesday. It happened after I gave her the remaining Nupro before dinner. I didn't notice any reaction until a couple hours after giving her the nupro though.
So I decided to try it again yesterday morning. I gave her the Nupro with her NV for breakfast and she did fine. No reaction from what I could see. 
Then for dinner I gave her the remaining Nupro mixed with the water just before dinner. A few minutes after here we go with the redness. I noticed swelling just below her eyes. Her body turned red and spotty, and her ears became red.
My son and I ran to the car to rush her to the vets. I got out to the car and looked at her and she was fine??? I don't get it. I was not seeing things because my son saw it too.
I took her back in the house and gave her some benadryl just in case. I don't get it. Her ears still remained a bit red inside, and she looked to be holding her head to the side a bit. Ear infection???

I did not give her any Nupro today. Her ears are a bit red inside still, but no redness or swelling around the mouth.

So, do you all think it's the Nupro??

I wish so much that it's not the Nupro, but I think it probably is. She had been doing so well on it. Her coat is shiny, she has no flakes, and her coat feels so much thicker.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh gosh how scary all of this must be for you. I'm so sorry you're going through this. I would leave out the Nupro for one week and see if everything clears up. If it does I'd have to say that it is the Nupro. Maybe there is just one ingredient in it that just isn't setting well with her. Maybe give it a few weeks for everything to settle in her system, then try something new? I hope everything gets better for you guys soon.  Kiss the sweet baby for us.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd completely stop the nupro. You don't think it could be something in the NV medallions she is sensitive to, do you? I see that it happened with her evening dinners and that was the NV. Maybe she's sensitive to something in it? So hard to figure out! Good luck!!

I'd probably stop the NV and the Nupro and see what happens over the next week or so. Then gradually add either the NV or the Nupro (not both) and see if she starts in again and if you can isolate the culprit.

So sorry you're having to go through this!!

Brodysmom


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

"I gave her the Nupro with her NV for breakfast and she did fine. No reaction from what I could see.
Then for dinner I gave her the remaining Nupro mixed with the water just before dinner. A few minutes after here we go with the redness."

She said it was after the Nupro before dinner, which I understand is kibble? Her breakfast was raw and Nupro. It really sounds as if it's the Nupro, not the NV since the NV was HOURS earlier.


----------



## cajunmom (Mar 31, 2009)

Muzby said:


> "I gave her the Nupro with her NV for breakfast and she did fine. No reaction from what I could see.
> Then for dinner I gave her the remaining Nupro mixed with the water just before dinner. A few minutes after here we go with the redness."
> 
> She said it was after the Nupro before dinner, which I understand is kibble? Her breakfast was raw and Nupro. It really sounds as if it's the Nupro, not the NV since the NV was HOURS earlier.


This is the hard part, when I went to the hospital I was given meds and by taking them i could not do the skin allergy test, we did blood but it still showed minimal, so we had to do it the old fashion way, log everything i ate with the time and if i started feeling anything headach, stomach aches, swelling, itching, hives with the time of onset, and then i had to get off meds for a little to do the skin test.

So right now its going to be hard but maybe you can try giving her just one food and water, for a few days then introduce her back one thing at a time, i would include doing it with treats, cause it sure could be that 1 ingredeant in something, my doctor told me when we are exposed to and allergy our bodies see it as a Foreign substance and our bodies produce a natural antihistamine, but sometimes it doesn't produce enough, thats why if i eat something thing that has egg white(which i have a very low allergin to them) in them like cake or something like that, i don't have a reaction, but if i eat a boiled egg, i will have a little swelling and itchyness, but it really all depends on how your body will fight it back, I asume our pets are simular, i wounder if a dose of benydryl once a day would help, maybe talk to your vet about it, and i would also check her ears it maybe a severe ear infection.

The hardest part of it is not knowing, it can drive one insane, But give her hugs from us


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not going to give her the Nupro today. She looks good. I don't see any redness or swelling.

I have a question, and it may sound lame, but here goes.

I haven't introduced anything new to them, except some Wellness treats, grain free. I give them occasionally, and she has not had a reaction afterwards. And it's not anytime close to the Nupro feedings, so I doubt it's that. I may have given them to her three times since buying them, and it's just one little square.

Anyways, the only thing new that we introduced to our HOUSE is a Honeywell Hepa Air Purifier. 
Okay here goes the lame questions, could that cause her reaction??? Could it be a inhalant reaction of something in the environment that was fine until I turned on the air purifier? 

I know this is supposed to clean the air, but maybe it stirs things up. I was thinking it might be that, but then again she has a reaction, and it goes away, and the purifier is still on. I turned it off last night though, just to be safe.

Sorry for rambling on about this. It's just that I am so confused.

Thank you everyone for all your help & suggestions. I appreciate it so much!! 





cajunmom said:


> if i eat something thing that has egg white(which i have a very low allergin to them) in them like cake or something like that, i don't have a reaction, but if i eat a boiled egg, i will have a little swelling and itchyness, but it really all depends on how your body will fight it back, I asume our pets are simular, i wounder if a dose of benydryl once a day would help, maybe talk to your vet about it, and i would also check her ears it maybe a severe ear infection.


Thanks cajunmom! Your egg story makes me think that maybe the reason why she is not having a reaction with the Nupro in the morning is because she has it mixed with her raw NV. And in the evenings I just mix it with water and she just licks up the gravy, no kibble just water & nupro (the chi's like it better that way). 
Maybe it's stronger that way, or more potent . Maybe the straight Nupro on her tongue and mouth is giving her a reaction to it, but mixed in food, it doesn't bother her??? 
This is so frustrating:foxes15:!

I am going to have her ears looked at just in case. They don't look red now, but I want to make sure they are all right.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would completely stop the Nupro and treats and do nothing but plain old kibble with her and NV see how she does. What a frustrating problem allergies are! Our old Frenchie had allergies and I had to do an elimination diet and it took about 4 months and was terrible! Then it turned out to be environmental. She was sensitive to grass. Ugh! So I hope it's something simple. I hope she's not allergic to one of the ingredients in Nupro, but if she is - she is! But this having a reaction every once in awhile is enough to drive anyone crazy! So I'd cut out the nupro and treats and do straight kibble and NV and see how she does. 

Oh, and I can't imagine it would be the air purifier but stranger things have happened?! If you cut out the Nupro completely and it still happens, then you will have to start isolating other triggers. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks everyone!!*



Brodysmom said:


> I would completely stop the Nupro and treats and do nothing but plain old kibble with her and NV see how she does. What a frustrating problem allergies are! Our old Frenchie had allergies and I had to do an elimination diet and it took about 4 months and was terrible! Then it turned out to be environmental. She was sensitive to grass. Ugh! So I hope it's something simple. I hope she's not allergic to one of the ingredients in Nupro, but if she is - she is! But this having a reaction every once in awhile is enough to drive anyone crazy! So I'd cut out the nupro and treats and do straight kibble and NV and see how she does.
> Oh, and I can't imagine it would be the air purifier but stranger things have happened?! If you cut out the Nupro completely and it still happens, then you will have to start isolating other triggers.
> 
> Brodysmom


Thanks Tracy! That's what I am going to do. I gave her the NV this morning for breakfast and tonight she will get her dry kibble, and nothing else. So far so good right now.

How long should I wait before I introduce the Nupro back in? I am hoping it's not the Nupro, but I will know for sure once I give it to again. 

I have the air purifier off too. I will turn it on tomorrow and see what happens. I don't think that's the problem either, but like you said "stranger things have happened." Lol.

Thank you!
xoxoxo
Lisa


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If I were you, I'd go at least a week before re-introducing the Nupro. Have her on a very strict diet between now and then and observe. It probably is something in the Nupro which is causing a problem since she seems good so far.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> If I were you, I'd go at least a week before re-introducing the Nupro. Have her on a very strict diet between now and then and observe. It probably is something in the Nupro which is causing a problem since she seems good so far.


Tracy,
I think it's the Nupro too. I will wait a week then give it again.
Do you think she will have a reaction from it at first? I mean it took 20 days before she had a reaction to it the first time. Of course that's if it is the Nupro.

I know nothing about food allergies, so this is all new to me.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sorry to say that allergies are not my area of expertise either!! Our Frenchie had many allergies, but they were mostly environmental. She got staph infections on her tummy frequently from exposure to grass and also had BAD reactions to vaccines. She almost died after a routine rabies vaccine, swelled up horribly and her throat even started to close. That was a close call. Good thing our vet was close. She was in ICU for several hours until she stabilized. Whew! So allergies scare me as I've seen them go bad. 

I know it can be frustrating and expensive to test them for allergies, so I'd just do the simple process of elimination and probably just chalk it up to Nupro and forget it. If she's off the Nupro for awhile and it happens again, then you'll have to go from there! But I bet she's sensitive to something in the Nupro. I feel guilty for suggesting it now!!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm sorry to say that allergies are not my area of expertise either!! Our Frenchie had many allergies, but they were mostly environmental. She got staph infections on her tummy frequently from exposure to grass and also had BAD reactions to vaccines. She almost died after a routine rabies vaccine, swelled up horribly and her throat even started to close. That was a close call. Good thing our vet was close. She was in ICU for several hours until she stabilized. Whew! So allergies scare me as I've seen them go bad.
> 
> I know it can be frustrating and expensive to test them for allergies, so I'd just do the simple process of elimination and probably just chalk it up to Nupro and forget it. If she's off the Nupro for awhile and it happens again, then you'll have to go from there! But I bet she's sensitive to something in the Nupro. I feel guilty for suggesting it now!!!
> 
> Brodysmom



Tracy don't feel guilty at all!!!
My other three are doing fantastic on it, and so was Lila. I am so thankful that you suggested it. If it wasn't for you I wouldn't have never started them on the NV, and they LOVE it!! 
I always tell them they have Tracy to thank for their yummy breakfast. 
I know I can get the blood test done, but I don't think it's necessary right now. If she was swelling off and on, then I would go get it done. Your right.
I think it's called an Elisa test, and there's one other that they can do, but I forget the name, starts with an R. Lol! It's were they shave an area on the dog and inject stuff in a particular pattern to see if they have a reaction to different things. I'm sure you know all that. Sorry.Lol!

Aww, your poor Frenchie. Grass is a hard thing to be allergic to when your a dog! Yeah, the thing that scares me the most is the fact that the swelling can stop their breathing. I would have been a wreck if I were you. I'm glad everything worked out okay though. This allergy thing is not to be taken lightly. 
My mom's chi has a lot of food allergies, so she has to be careful what she feeds her. It is a challenge.
Anyways thanks again for all your help!!

xoxo
Lisa


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh my. after reading this. i'll be sure to have some benadryl in the house now. i am glad that everything is A-okay with ur baby though!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi hon, just catching up on your sweet angel. Listen, I would eliminate one thing at a time. Take the nupro out but keep the purifier on. That way you know for sure which one it is. Ya know??? It does sound like the nupro (bummer) but maybe it's just when it's alone. I would only eliminate that for now. 1 thing at a time helps isolate the problem. Poor little baby girl. Give her kisses from us and keep us posted.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Hi hon, just catching up on your sweet angel. Listen, I would eliminate one thing at a time. Take the nupro out but keep the purifier on. That way you know for sure which one it is. Ya know??? It does sound like the nupro (bummer) but maybe it's just when it's alone. I would only eliminate that for now. 1 thing at a time helps isolate the problem. Poor little baby girl. Give her kisses from us and keep us posted.



Thanks Robin. 
I took her off the nupro and she has been fine. Tomorrow I will turn back on the air purifier and see if that does anything. I doubt it, but you never know.
Tracy said to wait a week before I introduce the Nupro back in, so I will do that. Just like you said, one thing at a time. If she has a reaction afterwards I will know for sure it's the nupro, but I'm almost sure it is. Who knows, I may not even try it again. I would hate to see her swell up again. 
I know, it is a bummer that she might be allergic to it. She was the one that needed it the most, and she is looking so good.
The other three are doing great on it though!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww lisa glad shes better you know shes my special girl let us know how she gets on xxx


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm so glad Lila's doing better now. I have a question I hope you don't mind my asking in your thread. When you give Benadryl for an allergic reaction, do you use the liquid formula or tablets (regular or children's formula?) and how do you know what to dose? After reading this thread I'm thinking of getting some Benadryl to have on hand just in case, never know when you might need it and I like to be prepared. Sorry, I don't want to get off topic but just had those few questions. I hope I never need it but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

If you're giving the Nupro for coat condition/skin flakeyness, you can always just go with a natural fish oil in its place... daily it can really help the flakes.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awww lisa glad shes better you know shes my special girl let us know how she gets on xxx


Thank you Mandy. She is doing great. I haven't given any Nupro, and I turned back on the air purifier this morning, and she has been perfect.



huskyluv said:


> I'm so glad Lila's doing better now. I have a question I hope you don't mind my asking in your thread. When you give Benadryl for an allergic reaction, do you use the liquid formula or tablets (regular or children's formula?) and how do you know what to dose? After reading this thread I'm thinking of getting some Benadryl to have on hand just in case, never know when you might need it and I like to be prepared. Sorry, I don't want to get off topic but just had those few questions. I hope I never need it but better safe than sorry.


Hey there Valerie! No, of course I don't mind.
The Benadryl that I gave her is the Childrens Benadryl liquid. It is Dye-free, alchohol free, and sugar free. 
I called my vet to make sure of the dose before I gave it to her just to be safe. Plus I wanted to let him know what was going on. He said give 1/2 tsp every four hours, but I think you can give 1 ml for every pound that your dog weighs, every eight hours. I think 1 ml equals 1 teaspoon, but I'd double check with your vet or ask someone else to be certain. 






Muzby said:


> If you're giving the Nupro for coat condition/skin flakeyness, you can always just go with a natural fish oil in its place... daily it can really help the flakes.


Kelly,
You know the fish oil doesn't seem to work as good. I don't give it to her everyday though. Maybe that is the problem. 

Since she doesn't get the Nupro daily anymore I will make sure I give her the fish oil daily.
Thank you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Sweetie, you gonna still give the other three nupro or will she get into it? Bummer, that nupro is awesome but not worth your babies poor muzzle. The fish oil will help. Just throw a quick squirt on hers everyday and maybe it'll be like the nupro. What an angel!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Hi Sweetie, you gonna still give the other three nupro or will she get into it? Bummer, that nupro is awesome but not worth your babies poor muzzle. The fish oil will help. Just throw a quick squirt on hers everyday and maybe it'll be like the nupro. What an angel!!!



Hey girl!
Yeah, the others will still get it. I put her in her "bedroom" when I give it to the others. 
I hope giving the fish oil daily will work the same. Fingers crossed!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Hey there Valerie! No, of course I don't mind.
> The Benadryl that I gave her is the Childrens Benadryl liquid. It is Dye-free, alchohol free, and sugar free.
> I called my vet to make sure of the dose before I gave it to her just to be safe. Plus I wanted to let him know what was going on. He said give 1/2 tsp every four hours, but I think you can give 1 ml for every pound that your dog weighs, every eight hours. I think 1 ml equals 1 teaspoon, but I'd double check with your vet or ask someone else to be certain


Thanks for letting me know.  I'll probably pick up a bottle for emergency purposes but if either of them ever have a reaction I will definitely check with my vet first. Thanks again!

Glad to know things are still going well for Lila so far.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

huskyluv said:


> Thanks for letting me know.  I'll probably pick up a bottle for emergency purposes but if either of them ever have a reaction I will definitely check with my vet first. Thanks again!
> 
> Glad to know things are still going well for Lila so far.


Your welcome Valerie. 
Tracy made a thread about benadryl, today I think, and it is a good one. You should check it out. She gives the measurements and explains things really well. 

How's Jasmine doing? 
Give Faith & Dakota big hugs for me!


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> How's Jasmine doing?
> Give Faith & Dakota big hugs for me!


Dakota and Faith send wet puppy kisses back! 

Jasmine is doing well. I will post an update in my other thread later today. I tried to get the girls back together for a few minutes yesterday and it did not go well.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lila is having another reaction and I just don't know what is causing it!!!
I have stopped everything and she has been fine. This evening I went to feed them dinner. I took a look at Lila and her mouth is turning red and is swollen. She was fine a half hour ago. She was just laying there sleeping. 
This happens only in the evenings!! Does anyone know what could possibly be causing this?
Her vet said stop everything, so I did, and she has been fine, but now this.
I am at a lose. I haven't a clue what would cause her to have these random reactions that only happen in the evening. One minute she is fine and the next minute she is swollen and red.
Anyone have ideas on what this could be?


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is just crazy Lisa. Are you using any oil or butter that's different in your food? Could it be sprinkling on the floor and she's getting a hold of it somehow? What about the treats? Have you stopped those? What is she eating now?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

What household cleaners do you use? Floor cleaners/dish soap/laundry detergent.

If it only happens at night there HAS to be something you're missing.

Air freshener? Run the dishwasher? Laundry going? 

I would write down EVERYTHING in your house that happens at night and see if there is something that coincides with her reaction often.

I am very sensitive to laundry stuff, and get many.. lady problems with ANY type of detergent that is not all natural. So even little things like her face touching your clothes can set it off.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Muzby said:


> What household cleaners do you use? Floor cleaners/dish soap/laundry detergent.
> 
> If it only happens at night there HAS to be something you're missing.
> 
> ...


You know Kelly I have been trying to keep track of everything, but I haven't found anything. Maybe I am missing something, but I can't for the life of me figure out what it is.
They are with me all the time and I haven't introduced anything new to the environment. I even went as far to turn off my air purifier for a few days thinking that was causing the problem, but it wasn't. I stopeed the Nupro, Missing Link, and fish oil because I thought that was causing it, but I really don't think it was because I haven't given her any of it for a while, and even when she did get it she wouldn't have a reaction everytime. This is so scary. What if this happens when I have to go somewhere. The only thing that takes down the swelling is the benadryl.
Can my vet even test for something like this. Something so random?
Thanks


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't know, but I hope you find out! Poor little baby!!!


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont knw what is wrong with her, but i want to share my allergy and maybe it will trigger a thought with someone. my mouth is full of blisters right now. my throat is raw. i may as well have had a mouthful of battery acid. i have sores on my tongue even. If you have ever seen a baby with Thrush, that is what my mouth looks like. The tiniest little bit of artificial cinnamon does it every time. and it is in the oddest things. original flavor trident gum has it. just one stick for less than a minute will do it. my lips are not swollen, you cant tell on the outside except maybe a little slurring in the speech because my tongue hurts and i kind of talk like someone with a newly pierced tongue. so, maybe a spice you sprinkled a little bit of on the floor when you were cooking. zoe sniffs all around the floor in the kitchen when i am cooking. maybe its not only one thing that is doing it. maybe its a couple things that share a spice, or ingredient. whatever i got the other day i will pay for now for a week. i cant taste anything. also, be aware that whatever it is that is doing it, it may be doing worse to her insides. doing something you cant see. blisters in the mouth or down her trachea. i dont want to scare you, but i thought it was something to consider. i really hope you can find what it is, cause i sure would hate for things to get worse.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> This is just crazy Lisa. Are you using any oil or butter that's different in your food? Could it be sprinkling on the floor and she's getting a hold of it somehow? What about the treats? Have you stopped those? What is she eating now?


I know it's crazy! 
Honestly she is not getting into anything. They really are with me all the time, and I haven't given her anything new to eat. 
If you remember I was giving her the Nupro for like 22 days and she was fine. Then all of a sudden she had her very first reaction, so I automatically assumed it was the Nupro.
She only gets her NV raw and Karma kibble for dinner. The treats are the same as always, but she did not get any treats today. She hasn't even had dinner yet. 
Could she be allergic to the other dogs saliva?I know that probably sounds lame, but I am stuck.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

new shampoo? your hairspray? something one of the other dogs is eating that she is licking off of their muzzle? something she stepped in outside that she is licking off her feet?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> i dont knw what is wrong with her, but i want to share my allergy and maybe it will trigger a thought with someone. my mouth is full of blisters right now. my throat is raw. i may as well have had a mouthful of battery acid. i have sores on my tongue even. If you have ever seen a baby with Thrush, that is what my mouth looks like. The tiniest little bit of artificial cinnamon does it every time. and it is in the oddest things. original flavor trident gum has it. just one stick for less than a minute will do it. my lips are not swollen, you cant tell on the outside except maybe a little slurring in the speech because my tongue hurts and i kind of talk like someone with a newly pierced tongue. so, maybe a spice you sprinkled a little bit of on the floor when you were cooking. zoe sniffs all around the floor in the kitchen when i am cooking. maybe its not only one thing that is doing it. maybe its a couple things that share a spice, or ingredient. whatever i got the other day i will pay for now for a week. i cant taste anything. also, be aware that whatever it is that is doing it, it may be doing worse to her insides. doing something you cant see. blisters in the mouth or down her trachea. i dont want to scare you, but i thought it was something to consider. i really hope you can find what it is, cause i sure would hate for things to get worse.


Oh you poor thing! That sounds horrible and painful. My husbad gets like that if he eats bananas or avocados.
Okay, yeah I am scared. What should I do? Can the vet figure it out? He seems so passive about it, but it scares the heck out of me because I don't know what to protect her from.
Could it be a problem in her mouth? A tooth doing this maybe?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> new shampoo? your hairspray? something one of the other dogs is eating that she is licking off of their muzzle? something she stepped in outside that she is licking off her feet?


Could she be allergic to the cat? There seems to be a million and one things it could be, but how do I figure it out?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

if the benadryl fixes it, then i wouldnt think it was a tooth. i dont know about the cat, i have never heard of one animal being allergic to another, but i guess anything is possible. could she be stepping in something outside and licking it off her feet? are the other 'kids' getting the nupro still? could she be licking it from around their mouths when they are done? are they leaving crumbs behind around their bowls that she may be finding later? these are my first thoughts about what it might be. also, if you feel your vet is being to passive toward her allergy problem, maybe you could try another vet...do any of your friends have a different vet that they swear by?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

rhaubejoi said:


> if the benadryl fixes it, then i wouldnt think it was a tooth. i dont know about the cat, i have never heard of one animal being allergic to another, but i guess anything is possible. could she be stepping in something outside and licking it off her feet? are the other 'kids' getting the nupro still? could she be licking it from around their mouths when they are done? are they leaving crumbs behind around their bowls that she may be finding later? these are my first thoughts about what it might be. also, if you feel your vet is being to passive toward her allergy problem, maybe you could try another vet...do any of your friends have a different vet that they swear by?


Okay, the others still get the Nupro in the mornings, so it is possible that she may find a crumb of it, but it is mixed pretty well with their NV medallions, so I don't think she is getting it. But possible.
I didn't think animals could be allergic to other animals either, but thought I would throw that out there in case I'm wrong. Same thing with a tooth. Just throwing out thoughts that pop into my head.
Really anything is possible I guess. It could be anything. It's just that it is so random that it makes me worry. She hasn't ate, been anywhere, or touched anything different then she did yesterday or the day before.
Thanks Robbie for your thoughts and ideas. I am writing everyones ideas down.
I'm going to have to bring her in again and see what he suggest we do. If he doesn't do anything helpful then I will take her to another vet.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

i wish i could think of anything else. i will keep thinking about it. but i gotta head for bed now...MY benadrly is kicking in and if i dont go soon i wali stumbl all the wya to the bed.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol. Okay, I hope you feel better in the morning!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

This is such mystery!!! Honey, I wish I could add something. I really can't. Robbie has great ideas (poor woman, imagine what she's going through). I guess it really could be anything. Does her throat close up at all or is just the outside? Red and swelling? Does her tongue get thick and all that? It's just so random. I'll bet it's something so simple but it's so hard to target allergies, even in people half the time.:foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I would suggest making an online diary for the next two weeks of EVERYTHING and letting us see. Allergies CAN show up from nowhere, and she CAN be allergic to something that has been in the house for YEARS (detergent/purfume/etc). The problem most people have is they always looks at "new" things added, when really it's something that the dog/person has been around for a while and just NOW is allergic to it.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Muzby said:


> I would suggest making an online diary for the next two weeks of EVERYTHING and letting us see. Allergies CAN show up from nowhere, and she CAN be allergic to something that has been in the house for YEARS (detergent/purfume/etc). The problem most people have is they always looks at "new" things added, when really it's something that the dog/person has been around for a while and just NOW is allergic to it.


Okay Kelly. Yesterday I started writing everything down that she comes in contact with or even that I use around the house, like the vacuum, or when I dust. I will write down everything she eats too. Is that what you mean by everything? Am I missing anything?
What should I be writing down? I think this is a great idea because I can give it to my vet also.
I was thinking back, and the very first time that I had to give her benadryl was April 22nd. She had a swollen nose, but little to no redness. I have a thread on here somewhere about it.
Each time she has a reaction it seems to be a bit worse then the last.
Besides the reaction in April, these are the dates that she has had a reaction 6/24/09, 7/13/09, 7/23/09. All of them in the evenings. It could be before dinner or after dinner.
Anyways, I am writing everything down that I think I should, but if I am missing something please let me know.
Thank you 

Oh, since I still give the others the Nupro I make sure I pick up all the dog toys for an hour after they eat so that way the others don't "contaminate" the toys. I also pick up the water too for an hour. Is that going overboard? 
Do you think it is the Nupro? She had a reaction in April, but I didn't start the Nupro until 06/05/09. This is so hard!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm sure I'll miss something too, but:

What you were wearing (clothes), where the clothes worn before or just out of the dryer? Hanging in a closet with mothballs? What were they washed in (detergent)?

Purfume? Hairspray? Hand soap? Dish soap? Dinner for the people? Dinner for all dogs? Treats? Kids snack? Toys? Chews? Outside time? Rolling in grass? Ragweed? Floor cleaner (what type; bleach? etc)? Vaccuum? Run a dishwasher? Run clothes washer/dryer? Dusting? 

It may be something as simple as I said before, just having her chin rub up against your leg and the laundry detergent causes the reaction. Try to keep a diary of thigns SHE does as well, and that way you can see if there isn't anything TINY SMALL you are missing.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Kelly! That's a lot of stuff I never considered. 
This is going to be a long process.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have no ideas to add, just wanted you to know I'm thinking about you. How frustrating. We'll figure it out girl. You've got good peeps on here helping you!!! Kiss the babies.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

It definately will be a little trying and frustrating... but keep your eye on the prize! One day you WILL find out what causes her reaction! Then you can make sure she never interacts with that "allergen" again. 

We're here to support you! Come complain all you'd like about how annyoing it is to have to write down EVERYTHING. LOL


----------

